# Macro Algae



## karaim (Aug 28, 2008)

I have an emperor angelfish (about 4.5 inches), but I don't have any algae in the tank (well, a little bit of some brown algae, and a little speckle of coralline algae developing). I know the angelfish likes to munch on algae, so I am thinking of buying some macro algae to put into the display.

Can anyone recommend an algae that looks good that the angel would eat (and that's also available for sale)?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

You would be much better off looking at commercially prepared foods and algae sheets. I would feed a daily feeding of a frozen food, such as Prime Reef, Angel Formula, or Formula II. 

Ocean Nutrition makes a high quality inexpensive line of algae sheets which can be attached to a lettuce clip and given to your fish to graze on during the day. You may find it take several days for your fish to adjust to feeding on these sheets, so don't give up.


----------



## karaim (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Pasfur. I tried leaving Nori in the lettuce clip, but only my trigger would eat it  (that thing eats ANYTHING). The angel likes the meaty stuff. I will try it again, maybe it will nibble on it eventually.


----------

